# Mini netbook 7" Windows CE 6.0



## jjj333

Hi you wonderful experts, :wave:

I too got one of these cheapy- creepy EPC Mini netbook 7" Windows CE 6.0 (from eBay).
The good thing is: I was able to get WiFi, the Internet and the player works OK. I thought to bu it for my aging wife, because she loves any modern gadget with just "one button" or less buttons. :grin:
The bad things about that notebook are:
1) ActiveSync 4.5 fails to recognize the netbook.
2) YouTube gets the file, but is unable to play it (wrong format??)
3) Skype signs in... for ever, without ever signing in!
Questions: 
a) Has anyone of you experts some good news how to get at least ActiveSync and Skype working?
b) Am I right assuming that all programs installed on Win CE are not installed, but rather just copied into its memory? A bit like these "no install" softwares? 

4) The power supply burned out after 2 Hrs of use. I do hobby electronics and tried another 9V DC PS, which burned out after short while, too. I discovered that it must be a flawed charging circuit, which shorts out the PS after Li-Ion battery reached full load. I then connected another (8V4) PS directly to to the Battery input of the netbook and that works fine. For portable use, I seried up 6 AA type Ni-Cads.
Warm Regards, from Joh in Chile :wink:


----------



## jjj333

Miracle: After about 30 Min my Skype really signed in!!!
Yet, albeit I saw all my contacts... I couldn't contact anyone of them!!!
It's, because (down left in the display) only the word "Tool" was active. The call start and stop buttons were not active.
The way things go on this lousy WinCe OS... chances are these button activate in another 30 Min?? Great notebook! Imagine you run it on a battery...


----------



## leo_kendall

them cheap netbook of ebay has very low specs. 
usually have speeds around MHz
ram 128
2 gig flash memory
800*480 resolution
You not going to be able to do much on it. Youtube is outta the question.
think about putting Linux on it.
http://computerszine.com/android-os-on-an-epc-mini-laptop-notebook


----------



## jjj333

Thank you for the reply... leo kendall :wave:

Yes, I was thinking that too that there might be other OS suitable for it, but I know too little about how to do it. I suppose, I have to search the Internet for help on that... since there will be quite a number of these notebooks sold. 
They are slow, but at least they allow browsing, emailing and downloading.
There might be some new Apps available soon?


----------



## leo_kendall

i was looking at them before when i wanted a small portable laptop. I really dugg deep into all the specs of them all. Then i seen that shoppers had an acer netbook on sale for 239.99, and it was double the points day. so i said sweet. I used my points card, and i think i paid around 180 bucks with my points. 
There should be a few other o/s out there that may run on it. linux is prob going to be the best. 
But just think of that little note book as a large phone.
Hope ur happy with your purchase, and for your adapter make sure you has the right amount on current and its a dc not ac.


----------



## jjj333

I'm an "old fool", having fallen victim to China men on eBay, for I bought this lousy Mini netbook:
Processor Type: WMT ARM-WM8505 CPU
Processor Clock Speed: 300M MHz
Processor/Manufacturer: WM
Processor Model: VIA-ARM VT8500
RAM Installed Size: 128 MB
Display Diagonal Size: 7" TFT HD
Max Resolution: 800x480
Hard Drive Capacity: 2GB
PCMCIA Expansion: 1x SDCard slot
Ports: 3x USB 2.0, 1x SDCard slot, 1×RJ45
Audio/Video: Integrated Quadraphonic Sp, Line-Out, Mic Input 
Fast Ethernet, IEEE 802.11b, IEEE 802.11g
Wireless Connection: Wifi 802.11 a/b/g
Netbook Model: 901
Operating System: WinCE 6.0
Pointing Device: TrackPad
PS: 9VDC/2A //1800mAH Li-ion battery

Complains: 
1) YouTube doesn't work!
2) ActiveSync
3) Skype isn't activating its "Call" buttons etc.

Good points:
1) Internet browsing is slow, but working.
2) WIFI OK
3) Sound recording and playback good (since I found a better recorder)
4) Picture Viewer OK
The power supply burned out after first 2 Hrs of use. I then used another 9V PS, which ended in the same way!! I believe the battery charging circuit shortens out the PS as soon the battery is charged. The eBay Chinese seller refunded me $20.

Now I connected another 8V4 directly to the battery input socket and/or use 6 x AA NiCads in serie (7V2). 
Apart from that I don't know how to help myself to improve its OS. Yet, I'm good at following instructions. Of course I would like to change the WinCE for something better and make that ActiveSync or get access from another PC to it. 
That's why I have come to you EXPERTS... pleading you for help!
I'm a young pensioner (69) now, trying to stay away from Alzheimer... 


Yesterday night, I installed "Android". It is so much better than WinCE!!
So, there's hope ...after all not to have wasted my money and getting a better OS installed. I reckon, it's just a matter of time until such a OS is available.
Android still causes lots of problems:
1) I don't find ActiveSync or other possibility to connect PC to PC for data swap.
2) Can only use Mouse; touch tablet cannot be made to work (?)
3) It says: Demo Purpose Only"...
4) YouTube opens, but then: "Page not available"
5) Cannot get into Hotmail. Error: "...not from trusted (Akamal, GTE CyberTrust, Thawte, Equifax) authority".

I wonder if there's a better OS available, right now?
Maybe all these problems can actually be overcome? Yet, how to get help on that... that the bigger question?? 
Now, that lots of "gullible fools" (like me) are going to buy these cheapo notebooks, programmers might get their act together. Hope is in the air, for I live nearer now famous "Camp Hope"... than you all! ray: 


Warm Regards, from ol' Joh in


----------



## leo_kendall

hello glad you tried another o/s. 
One good thing is i think u can remove the sd card and then everything is back to is;d original self with windows ce.
The mini netbook didn't come with a touch screen so that option is outta the question.
I don't know to much about what can be put on this little pc but i'll search around even more. I'll let you know.


----------



## jjj333

That's the unselfish way we all should thing and act! Thank you, you are very kind! 
Besides, you seem to be the only soul in the whole "Tech Forum"... interested in this little, cheapo PC.


----------



## sinclair_tm

Or it could be that he's the only one with experience with Windows CE and the netbook. You wouldn't want someone that has never used one to try to tell you what to do, do you?


----------



## leo_kendall

Lol i never had that netbook or i never used windows ce. I have read into the operating system before but never played with it. I was thinking about getting one of them cheep netbooks before but i decided to spend a little more and get a real netbook with more power.

I almost won one of them netbooks of ebay before and that's what got me a little bit interested into them. Just wanted something at the time to check up on the web.

Still have not found anything else that can run on that little machine, seems likes it is very limited with that processor.


----------



## jjj333

Hi leo kendall,
To be honest, I'm not really disappointed with its limitations, because it's amazingly small and light! All it needs is an OS and a few basic Apps to deliver the things I was after. The only real problem was the limitation of the battery, which I (as mentioned) overcame. So, I suppose it's a matter of time until I'll find it.
I have got a laptop too, but it's a huge difference in weight and size. That's why I believe these sorts of light weight and size PC have a future...


----------



## GatorGuy

jjj - I'm right there with you. I have TWO of the cheapie netbooks: one that runs Android and one that runs Windows CE 6.0. I'm just playing with them. My parents didn't buy me a Timex-Sinclair when I was young. :grin: I actually like the machines and hope that people do make useful apps for them. The low price point should really open up computing to a lot of people and they are light and convenient to carry around.

My Windows CE machine sounds very similar to yours and seems to match your specifications. Fortunately, I haven't had the power problems. Have you been able to install any applications? Everytime I have downloaded an application to my SD card and doubleclick it to install it, I get a message that the application is an invalid Windows CE application. :4-dontkno If I can overcome that hurdle, I think I should be able to do all kinds of PDA type stuff.


----------



## jjj333

Hi GatorGuy,
How about we swap any Apps and OS we got, load them onto our SD card and see what happens after it loads? The Android I have got seems to be so much better than WinCE, but we need to keep an eye on progress. Soon or later there'll be a better OS coming up, for many people more people are going to favor a small PC.
I mean trying to load any App doesn't harm the PC. It either works or it doesn't, that's all what can go wrong!


----------



## sinclair_tm

If you guys are going to be swapping things, make sure that they are programs that you can swap, and then do so off forum please. Thanks, and good luck with those things.


----------



## jjj333

Thx jefe... for the good consejo! 
------------------------------------------
Now I have got an even bigger problem with my lousy WM805 300MHz MiniPC:
This morning I tried to reload that Android OS (Demo) and towards the end (at the "file system set up") it froze and now it's seems to be dead? 
I mean it turns on (light on the left visible), but it doesn't reload or show anything. I turned it on and then pressed the RESET PB switch on the bottom of the PC, but nothing changed. What else should I try??

The problem with China stuff is that they don't even offer help... such as in cases like this. I don't think it's something serious. Yet, if I don't find a solution... the only thing I can do is to throw this thing away and regret having wasted my money on this China made product.


----------



## tmojave

i need help i bought one of these for my daughter and i got it and it turns on and everything but i cant move the mouse and the key board doesnt work on the right bottom corner is a picture of a keyboard with a red line in it what is wrong please help


----------



## jjj333

All we can do in this forum is (to  ) ...is to put that crazy notebook aside and waiting for better times to come ... when more people have fallen into the same trap. 
Maybe then some wise programmer will be so kind to offer us advice and help. For now I have given up hope of finding help in this, our forum. :upset:


----------



## sinclair_tm

Is there a button somewhere to turn the keyboard or trackpad on or off? Does it have a USB port? Try plugging a mouse or keyboard in and seeing if they work now. Also, does it have a BIOS that you can get into at bootup? Make sure that it hasn't be set to ignore the mouse or keyboard.


----------



## jjj333

Thx for the kind suggestions...  yet, all these tricks I have tried to no avail. All the sudden it simply does not read or initiate any OS. It has no BIOS as it only loads or works via the SD card. Maybe the memory has to be cleared firstly, in order to accept booting?
No error message, nothing. Yet it's not dead, because it's light turns on and off and the "notebooklet" is virtually new. So, it can only be a software issue...
Joh from Chile


----------



## sinclair_tm

Not necessarily, I've had new electronics arrive dead, or died shortly after getting it. One was my Macbook. But lucky for me, it was under warranty and from a major brand, so I was able to get it repaired and quickly.


----------



## jjj333

In my case it more likely that the system is somehow prevented to read the SD card.
Maybe its memory needs to be cleared, before it can load another OS, but I wouldn't know how to clear its memory? The moment more people with the same problem will hit the wall, there might a solution be found... So, I just have to wait for that moment to arrive. Hopeless, really.


----------



## mnmhough21

ok, now I feel so much better now. I just bought one of these for my five year old so she could play some simple games without messing up my laptop. Well seems that you really cant download anything onto this OS because it's not a WinCE application. I thought maybe I could use my portable hard drive to store stuff and access them from there. 
Okay, here come the questions
1- is there a way to use an external hard drive to store an operating system and boot it from there?
2 - can I totally change the OS to say LInux with the limited RAM (128mb)?
3 - how can I find out how much ROM this thing has?
4 - can I open programs that are stored on a portable hard drive? (like games).
5 - is there a way to install or upgrade the browser? I tried to install Firefox, but it was not a WinCE application.
6 - did I just totally waste like $120?
Please help!
PS I'm a total novice when it comes to anything really technical.


----------



## revcoker

I have a cheap netbook also, it was working well. Connected to the internet and I could read my emails and search one or two websites. It lost the wifi, can anyone help me get it back to working again?
Thanks


----------



## revcoker

I purchased a netbook, 128, with 2 gb flash and 2 gb card. I have a 4 gb usb I am using with it also. I have 2 questions:

The computer was working fine, accessing the internet and letting me chat, read email etc. I started it with the USB drive inserted and it lost the wifi. How can I restore the wifi?

Would it be a good idea to install android os for netbook, or ubuntu for netbook?

THanks
Robert


----------



## barb800

Hello all

I too was sucked in by these cheap netbooks for my kids for Christmas. All they are really interested in is chat on Facebook and you tube. You tube does work but facebook chat requires internet explorer 8.0. I have downloaded the upgrade but it will not run. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

:sigh:


----------



## jaybee0308

mnmhough21 said:


> ok, now I feel so much better now. I just bought one of these for my five year old so she could play some simple games without messing up my laptop. Well seems that you really cant download anything onto this OS because it's not a WinCE application. I thought maybe I could use my portable hard drive to store stuff and access them from there.
> Okay, here come the questions
> 1- is there a way to use an external hard drive to store an operating system and boot it from there?
> 2 - can I totally change the OS to say LInux with the limited RAM (128mb)?
> 3 - how can I find out how much ROM this thing has?
> 4 - can I open programs that are stored on a portable hard drive? (like games).
> 5 - is there a way to install or upgrade the browser? I tried to install Firefox, but it was not a WinCE application.
> 6 - did I just totally waste like $120?
> Please help!
> PS I'm a total novice when it comes to anything really technical.


HI mnmhough21

Re the above questions, I wrote an ebay guide March 2010 addressing the very questions you have raised (eBay Australia Guides - 7 mini notebook netbook - INFO for the non-IT 'whiz'). Like many others - I also thought these were a great idea for limited use.


----------



## Kazuya

*Windows CE Wifi Power.exe*

Hi, it was a deception when i got my minibook with windows ce. But now not that much. I use it in bed to surf the internet or read stuff or watch a movie(which i re-encode for it to work properly on the book).

But i have the same problem as someone else here and i didn't see anyone reply to that.

I deleted the wifi on/off button that was on the desktop (thinking it was just a shortcut, why would i be able to delete it if it wasn't !!?? Why is the main and only .EXE of this on the desktop and not in Program Files or Windows ?).

I don't find it anywhere else.

This basically means i can't turn on the wifi function ever again. And i've been looking all over the internet for that little icon with no success, then i found this place...


*To put a long story short :*
Can someone please send me that button that offers only two options (Wifi ON/OFF) that should be on the desktop. I think the name is "Wifi Power".
Just zip it and send it here : *** email removed *** [mod edit]

Thanks in advance.

(Oh God please make this not be a dead post)


----------



## frazzled123

Hello,

I have an Easy PC mini netbook I picked up for my son. The Core player wasn't working so I deleted it. Then wanted it back. The only way was to download Windows CE 6 again onto an SD card. 

WEeeelll. :sigh: I ended up with all the same things as before, except now my wireless internet will not work. Wireless internet from my home router worked fine prior to the update. When my system loads, it displays Smart Book, whereas previously said Windows CE - and only has dial up connection for internet or works in wifi hotspots. 

I can see my RT2870 wireless internet chipset in the registry but do not know how to activate it again. I have searched for drivers for it, but cannot find any on the net. But, if the device is showing in the registry, then the drivers must be there too...

Does anyone know how to get the wireless up and running again by using the Registry Editor? Any help would be greatly appreciated.:4-dontkno

Susan


----------



## Captjim

I can get Hotmail on my Mini Windows CE.0 but it will not open the messages no matter how long I wait.
Also the Skype, when clicked on, only shows a white square in the top L corner and another white strip above the lower tool bar.
I am still 'playing about' with it but from what I have seen so far it is just another waste of money....should these problems be sorted I can see a great future in machines of this sort. Until that happens we will have to 'grin and bear' it I'm sorry to say.

Regards Jim


----------



## princesspauline

For restoring any of the factory defults, you can always push reset button on the bottom. Although, you may loose update.


----------



## Sleven063

I have the exact same model of netbook, but have had software issues. the skype nor youtube things would work either, but now it won't even let me log into the actual home screen. all that comes up is the password window, and the password i made won't work to log it. all i get is an error message


----------

